# Quinn Bill questions



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I have some questions. I'd appreciate whatever help you can give.

1) How is Quinn Bill money received? Is it an extra lump sum check, or just added to your "base pay" every paycheck?

2) I've been looking at some salary data online. Total officer pay is broken up into 3 categories: "base pay", "overtime", "detail pay". 
Does Quinn Bill money go under "base pay" or "overtime"? Or is it not included at all?

3) Also, are private details included under "detail pay", or just city/state funded ones?

Thanks a lot for your help.
-Future Fellow Officer (hopefully)


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Maybe you should just worry about getting on the job instead of asking about finances....


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

The schedule of pay and what it applies to (court time, OT, holidays, etc.) is determined by individual collective bargaining agreements so it's impossible to answer your questions.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

dwilliams said:


> I have some questions. I'd appreciate whatever help you can give.
> 
> 1) How is Quinn Bill money received? Is it an extra lump sum check, or just added to your "base pay" every paycheck?
> 
> ...


Why would a prospective officer want to know this type of information? I would think that you would be more conserned with interviews, PAT and the academy. Sometimes people get on here to extract information, (then put a spin on it) and use it negitivly. clarify your reasons for this info and you may get more responses


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Tuna said:


> Why would a prospective officer want to know this type of information? I would think that you would be more conserned with interviews, PAT and the academy. Sometimes people get on here to extract information, (then put a spin on it) and use it negitivly. clarify your reasons for this info and you may get more responses


What could you possibly be implying?










Tuna, do you guys get Quinn?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> What could you possibly be implying? *That some shitbag is sniffing around a cop forum for no good reason.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No, but an educational incentive*


----------

